# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  متى التوبة؟

## حمدونة



----------


## هويدامحمد

كلام مفيد ومؤثر جدا و بسببوا كثير من الناس تاب.الشيخ نبيل العوضى

----------

